# Which pastry school should I choose???



## danai sakel (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Danae and I am from Greece. In a few months I will get my masters dergree in food engineering and food chemistry. I want to be a pastry chef, and I can't decide which pastry school to go to. I want to go to a school in France in a english speaking programm, am also learning French but I prefer an english programm.

The schools I liked the most are: ENSP (http://www.ensp-adf.com) ,FERRANDI (http://www.ferrandi-paris.fr) and LE GORDON BLEU (https://www.cordonbleu.edu/home/en).

Ι want to know which one is a better school based on the course and value for money


----------



## zee0903 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello Danae, 

Did you decide which school you will be going to? I just got accepted at Ferrandi for their intensive Pastry Program Sept 2017. I finally decided on Ferrandi after months of research.


----------



## danai sakel (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi, thanks for your reply 

No I havent decided yet. What made you choose Ferrandi?


----------

